# Does anyone use COD LIVER OIL for pigeons?



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

In winter people here use Cod Liver Oil in their seed once or twice a week, reason is that it will keep them warm and its good for breeding, does anyone use it or is it any beneficial for the birds


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I know fish oil is good even for people because of the Omega. But all fish is poluted. 
You can try olive oil. Just don't keep it in the seeds too long ( any oil) ; it goes stale.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I use cod liver oil capulets 1 per day for 5 days if I see one with respiratory problems but not as preventitive medicine.


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

Cod liver is very beneficial for pigeons. Especially the feathers. WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

flax oil and flax seed is cheap and easier, it's just that flax seed and flax oil takes longer to process into omega 3.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

It works for humans also.
It spoils easy, follow directions: Keep refigerated
I wouldn't think that it's polluted if it comes in a sealed package, from a reputable distributer!


----------

